# Redirected!



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Several times in the last week or so, when opening a new tab to go to a different section of the forum, the page has been 'hijacked' to a virus warning page...see attached. I don't know if it's the same url every time but here's the last one... http://applando.info/en_webwindows_uk/? ... jcisyfnvr#

I'm using Microsoft edge in windows 10, if that's relevant.

Regards
Ross


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello there,

Thanks for the heads up.
I have sent that up to the techs.

Ed


----------

